# JConsole mit Tomcat verbinden



## starbug (9. April 2015)

Hallo allerseits,

ich würde gerne wissen wie ich die JConsole mit einem Tomcat verbinden kann um diesen zu monitoren. Im Netz gibt es irgendwie diverse Lösungen aber keine klappt so richtig. Vielleicht hat hier ja jemand eine kurze Anleitung . Der Verbindung soll übrignes Remote erfolgen. Ich nutze Java 8 und einen Tomcat 7.


----------

